# Lecteur zip sous solaris



## Pivo (1 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour. J'ai posté il y a qq mois dans macosx un sujet (je ne l'ai pas retrouvé, mais y en a plein d'autres) sur la lenteur des disques zip formatés PC sous OSX. Avec l'arrivée des nouveauy pilotes iomega, j'espérais un net gain de performances. En vain. Là je n'y tiens plus...

En fait je télécharge beaucoup depuis l'école (EPFL pour ceux qui connaissent) des mises-à-jour, démos et autres fichiers pour les cours, etc... Je suis sous stations Sun avec solaris 8 (pas sûr) et je me disais qu'il y avait moyen d'utiliser des disques zip formatés ufs, pour m'éviter les taux de transfert de 100kb/sec en arrivant chez moi.... Parce que ça me gonfle de redémarrer sous OS9 juste pour copier 100-200 Mo depuis un zip, et puis parce que je disait qu'en passant à OSX j'aurais enfin un format compatible entre solaris et mac, ça me gonfle d'autant plus............................ (ps: je ne regrette pas une seule seconde depuis 2 ans d'être passé sous OSX)

Alors s'il vous plaît, comment faire monter un disque zip UFS sous solaris? Un disque PC monte sans problème (avec CDE) et est utilisable avec les mtools sinon (KDE, gnome, etc). Mais lorsque j'insère un disque UFS, tout ce que j'ai c'est la fenêtre de formattage de disque.

Bon j'espère que j'ai pas trop tourné en rond, j'aurais pu mettre tout ça sur 2 lignes, mais j'avais envie d'écrire plutôt que de hurler dans la salle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci merci merci


----------



## daffyb (1 Octobre 2003)

je tenterais un "man mount" dans le terminal solaris.
Après un peu de lecture, tu devrais réussir à monter ton zip...
tiens nous au courant


----------



## Pivo (1 Octobre 2003)

Je connaissais pas cette commande, mais il faut être administrateur pour l'utiliser d'après ce que j'ai lu et essayé...

Autre idée?

En passant, sous OSX le zip est dans /Volumes/. Et sous unix? /dev/qqch? /vol/?

Dans / y a bien cdrom et floppy, mais pas zip... Je connais malheureusement pas grand chose à unix "pur"


----------



## daffyb (2 Octobre 2003)

c'est bizarre, mais la commande man, n'est pas réservée à root ?!
sinon, tu crées un dossier zip, où tu veux et avec la commande mount, tu attaches de device au dossier.
c'est comme ça dans la théorie.
Maintenant, sous solaris, je ne peux plus vérifier car au boulot on nous a changé nos bonnes vieilles stations sun pas des PC compac.
Dommage...
voilà ce que donne la commande man mount sous 10.2.8 :
 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> 
MOUNT(8)                    System Manager's Manual                   MOUNT(8)

NAME
     mount - mount file systems

SYNOPSIS
     mount [-adfruvw] [-t ufs | lfs | external_type]
     mount [-dfruvw] special | node
     mount [-dfruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | lfs | external_type] special node

DESCRIPTION
     The mount command calls the mount(2) system call to prepare and graft a
     special device or the remote node (rhostath) on to the file system tree
     at the point node.  If either special or node are not provided, the
     appropriate information is taken from the fstab(5) file.

     The system maintains a list of currently mounted file systems.  If no
     arguments are given to mount, this list is printed.

     The options are as follows:

     -a      All the filesystems described in fstab(5) are mounted.  Excep-
             tions are those marked as ``noauto'' or are excluded by the -t
             flag (see below).

     -d      Causes everything to be done except for the actual system call.
             This option is useful in conjunction with the -v flag to deter-
             mine what the mount command is trying to do.

     -f      Forces the revocation of write access when trying to downgrade a
             filesystem mount status from read-write to read-only.

     -o      Options are specified with a -o flag followed by a comma sepa-
             rated string of options.  The following options are available:

             async   All I/O to the file system should be done asynchronously.
                     This is a dangerous flag to set, and should not be used
                     unless you are prepared to recreate the file system
                     should your system crash.

             force   The same as -f; forces the revocation of write access
                     when trying to downgrade a filesystem mount status from
                     read-write to read-only.

             noauto  This filesystem should be skipped when mount is run with
                     the -a flag.

             nodev   Do not interpret character or block special devices on
                     the file system.  This option is useful for a server that
                     has file systems containing special devices for architec-
                     tures other than its own.

             noexec  Do not allow execution of any binaries on the mounted
                     file system.  This option is useful for a server that has
                     file systems containing binaries for architectures other
                     than its own.

             nosuid  Do not allow set-user-identifier or set-group-identifier
                     bits to take effect.

             rdonly  The same as -r; mount the file system read-only (even the
                     super-user may not write it).

             sync    All I/O to the file system should be done synchronously.

             update  The same as -u; indicate that the status of an already
                     mounted file system should be changed.

             union   Causes the namespace at the mount point to appear as the
                     union of the mounted filesystem root and the existing
                     directory.  Lookups will be done in the mounted filesys-
                     tem first.  If those operations fail due to a non-exis-
                     tent file the underlying directory is then accessed.  All
                     creates are done in the mounted filesystem.

             Any additional options specific to a filesystem type that is not
             one of the internally known types (see the -t option) may be
             passed as a comma separated list; these options are distinguished
             by a leading ``-'' (dash).  Options that take a value are speci-
             fied using the syntax -option=value.  For example, the mount com-
             mand:

                   mount -t mfs -o nosuid,-N,-s=4000 /dev/dk0b /tmp

             causes mount to execute the equivalent of:

                   /sbin/mount_mfs -o nosuid -N -s 4000 /dev/dk0b /tmp

     -r      The file system is to be mounted read-only.  Mount the file sys-
             tem read-only (even the super-user may not write it).  The same
             as the ``rdonly'' argument to the -o option.

     -t ufs | lfs | external type
             The argument following the -t is used to indicate the file system
             type.  The type ufs is the default.  The -t option can be used to
             indicate that the actions should only be taken on filesystems of
             the specified type.  More than one type may be specified in a
             comma separated list.  The list of filesystem types can be pre-
             fixed with ``no'' to specify the filesystem types for which
             action should not be taken.  For example, the mount command:

                   mount -a -t nonfs,mfs

             mounts all filesystems except those of type NFS and MFS.

             If the type is not one of the internally known types, mount will
             attempt to execute a program in /sbin/mount_XXX where XXX is
             replaced by the type name.  For example, nfs filesystems are
             mounted by the program /sbin/mount_nfs.

     -u      The -u flag indicates that the status of an already mounted file
             system should be changed.  Any of the options discussed above
             (the -o option) may be changed; also a file system can be changed
             from read-only to read-write or vice versa.  An attempt to change
             from read-write to read-only will fail if any files on the
             filesystem are currently open for writing unless the -f flag is
             also specified.  The set of options is determined by first
             extracting the options for the file system from the fstab table,
             then applying any options specified by the -o argument, and
             finally applying the -r or -w option.

     -v      Verbose mode.

     -w      The file system object is to be read and write.

             The options specific to NFS filesystems are described in the
             mount_nfs(8) manual page.

FILES
     /etc/fstab  file system table

SEE ALSO
     mount(2), fstab(5), mount_afp(8), mount_cd9660(8), mount_cddafs(8),
     mount_devfs(8), mount_fdesc(8), mount_hfs(8), mount_msdos(8),
     mount_nfs(8), mount_smbfs(8), mount_synthfs(8), mount_udf(8),
     mount_volfs(8), mount_webdav(8), umount(8)

BUGS
     It is possible for a corrupted file system to cause a crash.

HISTORY
     A mount command appeared in Version 6 AT&amp;T UNIX.

4th Berkeley Distribution        June 16, 1994       4th Berkeley Distribution
 </pre><hr />


----------



## Pivo (2 Octobre 2003)

Je voulais dire la commande "mount" que je ne connaissais pas. Pas la commande "man" que j'utilise 2 à 3 fois par jour. Désolé.

Je suis sur ma belle station sun, je vais essayer de comprendre ce manuel et j'essaie...


----------



## Pivo (2 Octobre 2003)

Ben non: 

mount: permission denied


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Tu es admin sur la machine ? Tu as ajouté ton user dans le sudoer file ?


----------



## Pivo (2 Octobre 2003)

Ben non justement je ne suis pas admin du tout. Juste un utilisateur parmi tant d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Et t as moyen de te loguer en root ?


----------



## molgow (2 Octobre 2003)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Ben non:
> mount: permission denied



Si je peux me permettre, je suis aussi à l'EPFL, et toutes les fois où j'ai essayé d'utiliser mount sur les stations Sun ça m'a toujours été refusé aussi. Mais je me demande si ce n'est pas le repertoire dans lequel mount essaye de monter la partition auquel on n'a pas accès.. ou quelque chose du genre, mais comme je connais pas trop Unix..


----------



## leo (2 Octobre 2003)

Est-ce que t'es sûr que tu montes dans le bon répertoire?

Procédure:

1. créer un dossier 'mountpoint' dans ~
2. taper mount /dev/xxx ~/mountpoint

Il se peut effectivement que la commande mount ne soit pas autorisée aux utilisateurs, mais normalement tu dois pouvoir monter ce que tu veux dans ton propre dossier.

pour obtenir le numéro du device, essaie la commande dmesg

-l


----------

